# Any idea?



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Whilst in Holland last week we came across this strange wooden lattice fixed to a large number of roofs. They seem to differ in shape & size & do not cover all of the roof only parts of. Anyone have an idea what they are for?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

A wild guess....to stop snow slides?.......I did say a wild guess:grin2:


PS. Where is it?


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

On the roof of "Queens" and the shop next door.
Not such a wild guess EJB, I'd say that's exactly what they're there for!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Surely if that was the reason, they'd all have them.

I thought the whole idea of steeply pitched roofs, was so that they did shed snow to avoid a build-up straining the structure.

I'm trying to find some mildly amusing reason for the frames, but I'm having brain-fade today. Sorry.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Looking at the photo, I would say that it is a fire escape route from the high rise building.

cabby


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Would agree with the others, prevention of snow / ice build up on the roof. Given its not on every roof maybe a choice decided by the occupier...


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

shingi said:


> On the roof of "Queens" and the shop next door.
> Not such a wild guess EJB, I'd say that's exactly what they're there for!


We thought that but they are only on parts of the roof, and houses that have them only seemed to have them on one side.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

cabby said:


> Looking at the photo, I would say that it is a fire escape route from the high rise building.
> 
> cabby


They are mostly of a rickety construction, more like a garden trellis, they are also fitted on houses that have no roof windows.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That surely is because they should be fitted adjoining the house that does have the higher rooms.this then becomes the escape route onto the adjoining roof with a trellis to climb down.Hopefully.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

cabby said:


> That surely is because they should be fitted adjoining the house that does have the higher rooms.this then becomes the escape route onto the adjoining roof with a trellis to climb down.Hopefully.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


Too flimsy, believe me you would not want to climb on one.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

is it for flower displays then.:wink2: and do you know the answer.

cabby


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

cabby said:


> is it for flower displays then.:wink2: and do you know the answer.
> 
> cabby


No that is the problem I have absolutely no idea what they are for.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

For Santa to park his sleigh


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Devonboy said:


> Too flimsy, believe me you would not want to climb on one.


You might if it was your only escape route. :wink2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have we no members from Holland to inform us of what they are for.

cabby


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

are they only in Holland, or anywhere in the Netherlands :wink2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Have we no members from Holland to inform us of what they are for.
> 
> cabby


'Leffe NL' lives there - PM him, in case he is too busy on the Brexit thread:wink2:


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

greygit said:


> You might if it was your only escape route. :wink2:


But they end two floors up...................


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> 'Leffe NL' lives there - PM him, in case he is too busy on the Brexit thread:wink2:


Good idea PM sent.


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> 'Leffe NL' lives there - PM him, in case he is too busy on the Brexit thread:wink2:


Whoa there! Steady on Tiger! :grin2:

I've no idea so have sent it to the missus...

Where was the photo take in the NL?

She says:

My first guess is it's for keeping the tiles in place. But I will Google it in Dutch... Even kijken...

I doubt it's holding tiles on, but she studied business, not Eng like myself >


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

Alrigjt, i have an answer! It's really frikkin obvious TBF, surprised you didn't get it. So i think I'll give you all a few more chances to guess!


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Leffe NL said:


> Whoa there! Steady on Tiger! :grin2:
> 
> I've no idea so have sent it to the missus...
> 
> ...


This particular photo was taken in North Holland at Volendam, but we saw them all over the town where we stayed which was Wormer. I have searched google without success.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

To hold loose tiles down?

Stop pigeons practising ski jumping on steep roofs?

Make curious motorhomers ask questions?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I did think for some kind of festival or flower display, they could even be to spread the load like a roof ladder but look too flimsy.

I give up...


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

Devonboy said:


> This particular photo was taken in North Holland at Volendam, but we saw them all over the town where we stayed which was Wormer. I have searched google without success.


Ahhh Volendam, I was there earlier this year with my folks!

But, bad news, I was kinda joking about knowing the answer... my missus couldn't find an answer either... :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hang him, hang him > >


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Leffe NL said:


> Ahhh Volendam, I was there earlier this year with my folks!
> 
> But, bad news, I was kinda joking about knowing the answer... my missus couldn't find an answer either... :frown2:


D'oh...B'stard >

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

cabby said:


> is it for flower displays then...


I'm going with this.

He likes his flower festivals does Johnny Foreigner and I reckon when there is one they would get up on the roof and put planters up there resting against the wooden trelliswork.

Graham :smile2:

PS ...or something to do with the sea as the town in the photo is coastal isn't it?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

copy cat


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

To hold loose tiles down?

Stop pigeons practising ski jumping on steep roofs?

Make curious motorhomers ask questions?


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

I should have just made something freaky up and sold it as fact on the basis of my living here... damn, opportunity missed!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

GMJ said:


> PS ...or something to do with the sea as the town in the photo is coastal isn't it?


More a large lake than the sea - it's on the Zuider Zee.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Leffe NL said:


> I should have just *made something freaky up* and sold it as fact on the basis of my living here... damn, opportunity missed!


Keep that for the Brexit thread:laugh:


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Keep that for the Brexit thread:laugh:


Ouch! :wink2:


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

OK, a new answer, apparently from a Dutch fireman.

It prevents the tiles from moving. 

Seems a bit dodgy to me; why not the entire roof? Perhaps they had a couple fall from there and just decided to bodge it on that side, until the next passerby gets hit on the head


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

It's confirmed! Temporary repairs for falling tiles. Bit dull really...

Early antenna attempt; pre-electricity! This is way more interesting


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Leffe NL said:


> OK, a new answer, apparently from a Dutch fireman.
> 
> It prevents the tiles from moving.
> 
> Seems a bit dodgy to me; why not the entire roof? Perhaps they had a couple fall from there and just decided to bodge it on that side, until the next passerby gets hit on the head


Sort of confirmation from an old school friend who lives near Utrecht and is now more Dutch than Brit.



> The constructions are used for 2 things.
> 1. To be able to replace roof tiles after a storm. North Holland is very windy on the coast.
> 2. And this is their normal use, the chimney sweep uses them to get to the top. And they are strong enough to support the small boys that did the climbing.


I guess when they are new they are strong enough to support someone's weight.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Leffe NL said:


> It's confirmed! Temporary repairs for falling tiles. Bit dull really...
> 
> Early antenna attempt; pre-electricity! This is way more interesting


Sounds a reasonable explanation but there were many around the town of Wormer, don't they have any roofing companies?


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

Devonboy said:


> Sounds a reasonable explanation but there were many around the town of Wormer, don't they have any roofing companies?


Dutch men are well known for their frugalness >


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Leffe NL said:


> Dutch men are well known for their* frugalness* >


So that is what the slats on the roof are called?:laugh:


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> So that is what the slats on the roof are called?:laugh:


Along with buying dangerously oversized bikes for their kids to grow into and avoiding their round in the pub >


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Leffe NL said:


> Along with buying dangerously oversized bikes for their kids to grow into and avoiding their round in the pub >


Funny you should mention that...we were in Wormer for a party in the hotel where we were staying...there was a free bar until 12.30pm & when I queried this I was told that the Dutch will not turn up to a party if they had to buy their own drinks. The strange thing was at 12.30 pm when the free bar finished the Dutch left & the Brits carried on buying their own drinks.........................Just saying................


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

Devonboy said:


> Funny you should mention that...we were in Wormer for a party in the hotel where we were staying...there was a free bar until 12.30pm & when I queried this I was told that the Dutch will not turn up to a party if they had to buy their own drinks. The strange thing was at 12.30 pm when the free bar finished the Dutch left & the Brits carried on buying their own drinks.........................Just saying................


*shakes head*

Yes, the sterotype runs true. I've many Dutch friends who fit the type and a few that are the exact opposite; i think its a reaction to the sterotype.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Leffe NL said:


> *shakes head*
> 
> Yes, the sterotype runs true. I've many Dutch friends who fit the type and a few that are the exact opposite; i think its a reaction to the sterotype.


Funny thing is I have never come across this before.


----------

